# Capital Allowances/Fixtures & Fittings



## Mark_jmc (23 Aug 2012)

Hi All,
First time landlord here looking for advice on the following:

We are renting our house from 1st August 2012- 31st July 2013.

For the purposes of calculating allowable capital allowances/depreciation on fixtures & fittings am I correct if I do the following?:

2012- add up the values of all the fixtures & fittings, calculate 12.5%, then as we are only renting for 5 months of 2012 calculate 5/12 of that figure?

2012- do the same except calculate on the basis of 7/12 months?

Also how do I assign values to the various fittings etc- eg if there is a kitchen table that cost €800 5 years ago how do I determine the value I use for it now- is it educated guesswork?

Also what can be claimed for under f&F depreciation- 
can pretty much anything that is left in the rental property be included?

Many thanks in advance for any help on this,
Best Regards,
Mark


----------



## elcato (23 Aug 2012)

Have a look here specifically post 4 which might help.


----------



## mandelbrot (23 Aug 2012)

TMcGibney has quite a good guide on his website linked below OP, though he's far too modest to recommend himself! 

http://www.mcgibney.com/tax_on_rental_income.htm#cap


----------



## Mark_jmc (23 Aug 2012)

many thanks for the replies


----------



## GoldWings (26 Aug 2013)

Does anyone have an extensive list of what items are allowed as capital allowances please and thanks in advance.


----------

